# San Francisco Art Institute - Film MFA



## Chris W (Aug 27, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School San Francisco Art Institute - Film MFA. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School San Francisco Art Institute - Film MFA has been updated.



> Updated Letter of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## fatima (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone know someone who did their MFA here? What was it like?


----------

